# 2 Lawnmower Blennies in a 120g



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They say they won't live together but I have two lawnmower blennies together in a 120g. They're not the best of friends but there's enough room for the two of them!


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats good news. Do they keep the glass clean?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They pick at the glass but they're best at keeping the algae off the rocks and the frag rack and all the other structures in the tank. 
Their mouth and teeth are shaped quite good for biting algae off of things.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

For the record, I put 4 in the tank, 2 were later found dessicated behind the tank. The 2 managed to jump out, so the other 2 remained. 
I think the blennies chased each other fighting for territory until the two remained.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats bad news, yeah, some fishes are really good jumpers, more plants on the surface is better in that case.



Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I have a canopy over the tank to hold the lights, they managed to get through some opening between the reflector and the tank, heh. They probably did a lot of jumping before they didnt find their way back, it was enclosed pretty well actually, lol.


----------



## Brevirostris (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I think I'd suggest to take one out...
if they fight, one might get chased out of the water,
so you have to be cautious with these types of fish


----------

